# fx5 making bubbles



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

so i have the fx5 and have the dredded micro bubble sindrome now it seems.... looks like i have lots of debris floating around but there tiny bubbles.... does that mean i need to replace the filter pads i have in the top basket one fine and one coarse (only pad sin the fx5 beside the factory outside ones)

i actually just took it part to change the carbon few days ago, sponges on the sides looked fairly clean still so i left them and everything alone and just swapped the carbon so cant be that there dirty ....

how does everyone slove this issue... never did it when i got it (used) and i have not moved it around in the house other then to maintain it and etc during water changes


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

If you put in the fine polishing pads you will likely get micro bubbles. If the media baskets are too full and compacted then you can get micro bubbles as well.

What do you have in your three baskets?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> If you put in the fine polishing pads you will likely get micro bubbles. If the media baskets are too full and compacted then you can get micro bubbles as well.
> 
> What do you have in your three baskets?


bottom basket has blue bio balls, middle basket has ehiem substrate, top basket has carbon, one fine and one coarse pad


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Remove the fine pad....that should really help. Cavitation is likely the issue trying to force all that water through a fine pad.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

hmmm, ok... i guess a coarse pad should catch most crud anyway right ?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

i did have one coarse pad and then 2 fine filter pads...maybe the one i took out is in better shape ?? but i guess i dont really need the fine filter pads if i have carbon in there


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes...by the time it gets through the sponges on the sides of the media baskets most of the big stuff and poop is already caught.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

So then i dont even really need a coarse pad let alone even a fine filter pad eh.... but i guess the coarse pad will catch any left over crud as well...


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Make sure the unit is sealed properly. The hoses, lid, clamps, even the bottom drain valve. Maybe sucking a little air.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

smitty said:


> Make sure the unit is sealed properly. The hoses, lid, clamps, even the bottom drain valve. Maybe sucking a little air.


is there a way to check if my lid is sealed 100% i can double check the hose clamps but im sure they are tight unless they rattled loose ? it didnt do it when i first got it but lately it been doing it...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Just double check all your connections and make sure your lid is tightened. I would bet it is the fine filter pad. Just take it out and make sure everything is fastened tight.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

yep just took the fine filter pad out and rubbing some vaseline all around the o-ring seal on the top and tightened her up.... so i'll see how it is come morning time ....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

well i took the filter apart for maintence to fully clean it all... well that was not fun 90% WC emtpy and fill tear down and re assemble filter 3.5hrs  stupid fx5 wouldnt turn back on had some substrate or sand wedged inside the impeller .... but when i took it apart i noticed in my middle basket i had the ehiem substrate media and underneath i had 2 filter pads, one coarse and one medium pad (white) wasnt fine and wasnt a coarse one... so i took the white pad out and just kept the coarse pad in the middle basket on the top... and the top basket i kept the carbon on the bottom then have the coarse pad on top of it... so far there isnt any bubbles, but i will check it and post back after a few days...manual says 48-72 hrs for it to work the entire air out of the system...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

What happened exactly? You had to do a 90% water change?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

yea i usually do large water changes normally... just like good nice clean water, have a log that leaks a bit of tannins still...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Gotcha....yeah...I did a 85% water change myself today. Had to catch a fish and take to the LFS. Had to pull my rocks out to catch him.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

ya i have to actually take the red oscar to my LFS and hope they take him.... im going to assume the red oscar and tiger are both males, wasnt a good mix... but albino and tiger get along just fine...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear....happens all the time though. I am sure you will get the right combination if you keep trying.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

yea, well my little red tiger oscar and big albino get along totally fine tho... so either M+F or F+F ut i havent got a clue and i also read it is impossible to sex oscar regardless of there age/maturity


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cleaned up the extraneous quotes to make reading the thread a bit more manageable.

Glad to hear the FX5 is running better for you. Just be aware the filter does shut down every 24 hrs for 2 minutes to purge any accumulated air from the filter.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Yep I know that as I shut it off when doing large WC's... It wouldn't kick up and run cuz it had some substrate rocks or sand wedged in the motor and what not not allowing it to turn and run like it suppose



Deeda said:


> Cleaned up the extraneous quotes to make reading the thread a bit more manageable.
> 
> Glad to hear the FX5 is running better for you. Just be aware the filter does shut down every 24 hrs for 2 minutes to purge any accumulated air from the filter.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well been a few days and still have them tiny bubbles coming out my intake grrrr... I wonder if it getting air in it some how ? But wouldn't know how to check....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Well been a few days and still have them tiny bubbles coming out my intake grrrr... I wonder if it getting air in it some how ? But wouldn't know how to check....


How old are the sponges and the other filter media? You say you cleaned them recently, worked well for a couple days and now it is back to blowing bubbles? You could go around tightening all the connections, make sure the intake is away from the bubble wall...

Also...I am not sure how you have yours connected but on the intake(the part with the strainer) where it attached to the ribbed hose HAS to be under the water. If you are getting good surface disturbance and at times(maybe a second here or there) and if any part of that connection is out of the water then that could be your problem.

Go to youtube and watch the install video..it is two parts. Make double sure you follow all the guidelines set by fluval just to be sure.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Hmmm, well the intake connector is just at my water level.... These are the way it was when I got it from the previous owner... I guess I could always cut the intake down 1-2" ..... It odd cuz it never had micro bubble or anything when I first set it up, and I haven't got a clue how old the sponges are, or even the media or bio balls... The bubble wall is prolly 8" away from the intake you can't see any bubbles getting sucked in it at all...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Hmmm, well the intake connector is just at my water level.... These are the way it was when I got it from the previous owner... I guess I could always cut the intake down 1-2" ..... It odd cuz it never had micro bubble or anything when I first set it up, and I haven't got a clue how old the sponges are, or even the media or bio balls... The bubble wall is prolly 8" away from the intake you can't see any bubbles getting sucked in it at all...


I can't say for sure the intake is the issue just a guess. I know that fluval says that the connection must be below the water line and I could have swore they said 1". I would do at least 1" regardless simply due to evaporation and the dropping of the water line. You should try to do this and see if it fixes your issue. Just a suggestion.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Ya I'll likely try cutting off 1-2" tomorrow, also have my bubble wall off for a couple days to see if it actually causing an issue....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I had the bubble wall off for a few days, and it didn't blow as much bubbles, then today I did a water change and cut the intake tube down a good 2" as it was water level height before and now it well under my water level all though I still have the bubble wall off... What kind of other bubble maker is out there ? If it causing it I'll wanna change to something different I like the looks and my fish like swimming and playing in the bubbles


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> Well I had the bubble wall off for a few days, and it didn't blow as much bubbles, then today I did a water change and cut the intake tube down a good 2" as it was water level height before and now it well under my water level all though I still have the bubble wall off... What kind of other bubble maker is out there ? If it causing it I'll wanna change to something different I like the looks and my fish like swimming and playing in the bubbles


Don't know....it has been years since I used bubble makers of any kind. I wouldn't imagine it would make much difference though.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I'm just wondering if a different bubble maker would make a difference in a different spot, instead of my back wall on the bottom as the power head is in the back corner which could be blowing the air bubble towards the intake.... And it nice to have bubble maker to add oxygen since my water temp seems to go up and down due to the heat here 80-86 varys depending on the temp outside ... Haven't had my heaters on all summer so far


----------

